# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Rene Lavand

## Ferrarotti

Alguien conoce relamente la historia de este excelente mago?
Hay muhcas versiones, sobre que e paso en su mano?
Alguien sabe algo?

GRacias

----------


## Daniel Quiles

En su biografia (cuando la cuentan extensamente) mas o menos dicen lo mismo, no se diferencian en sus "versiones".

----------


## Alejandro

Yo creo que leí que tuvo un accidente de coche.  Mira en algunas páginas de magia que suele haber una sección de biografías.

Un saludo

----------


## Ferrarotti

Yo tambien encontre algo de info por ahi con lo mismo, el tema que se rumorea por ahi que perdio las mano en las vegas....  por un tema de juego... cosa que dudo pero uno nunca lo sabe... es por eso mi tema.
Muchas Gracias por responder

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Te comento lo que he leido en una web sobre la biografia de lavand (solo te comento la parte de lo de su brazo).

"... Desde niño le gustaron los trucos, y comenzó a practicar, primero con las dos manos, y luego que un accidente automovilístico le quitara su mano derecha, a los 9 años, siguió cautivando público con una sola mano..."

----------


## Nabil

Ese rumor de que fué en las vegas por un juego, ¡¡¡tal vez!! nazca de la charla aquella de los ases del manco, en el cual el mago cuenta como un Tahúr que era manco, lo retaba mostrandole como podia encontrar los ases cortando el mazo... con el ultimo as, el protagonista de la historia trata de empalmar el as para que sea imposible encontrarlo, entonces el tahur saca un cuchillo, y con un movimiento rapido lo clava entre los dedos del espectador sacando la carta... el tahur explica luego que él cuando era joven trató de hacer lo mismo a quien le enseñó el juego... pero el no tenía los dedos tan abiertos...

----------


## Calysto

Si realmente te interesa al detalle mas minucioso, todo lo que aconteció la vida de René Lavand, en su libro, "La Belleza del Asombro", de Paginas, relata con sumo detalle toda su autobiografia, desde que era pequeño, hasta nuestros dias, ademas de sus maravillosos juegos, claro esta, Saludos!!  :twisted:

----------


## Ferrarotti

Gracias Calysto, pero te agradeceria si me podes dar algun dato adicional del libro que me sugeris, tal vez me sea de gran ayuda la Editorial para poder rastrearlo mejor.
Muchas Gracias

----------


## zhoraida

Mira ferrarotti ese libro de René Lavand es de la editorial paginas. Aqui te dejo su dirección de internet: http://www.dirac.es/magos/paginas/frames.asp
Aqui puedes encontrar informacion de ese libro.
Un saludo

----------


## zimurk

Me han llegado rumores que el accidente que sufrio fue con un tren.

----------


## Ferrarotti

Muchas Gracias por la info, te cuento que tengo la suerte de aprovechar la visita de Rene en nuestro Pais y esta dando una conferencia en la cual estoy participando. En la misma adquiri bastante material.
Nuevamente Muchas Gracias por la info y si alguien tiene alguna pregunta que le gustaria hacerle, podria hacerla en la conferencia como si fuesen ustedes, aunque sus juegos son conocidos yo participo de la misma no para conocer el truco ni sus tecnicas, si no para sacar las sutilizas, como se sienta, como habla, y otras cosas mas que solo se ven en vivo y en directo.
Saludos

----------


## Hernaan

A principios de mes tuve la fortuna de participar de un congreso (organizado por el Centro Mágico Bahiense) en el cual estuvo este mito viviente de la magia, dio una entrevista, una conferencia y participo de una de las galas.
En la entrevista comento que perdió su mano en un accidente a los 7 años, no creo que a los 7 años anduviera por las Vegas apostando. Mas allá de eso creo que lo importante no es su mano ausente, si no lo que hace con su mano izquierda y su tremenda lucidez a la hora de actuar.
En la gala mantuvo cautivo al publico durante mas de una hora y media con solo unas cartas, un posillo de café y unas migas de pan. Sí, me olvidaba, además de estos materiales su tremenda personalidad y oficio arriba del escenario. Con su dialogo y sus historias logro que el Teatro lo ovacionara 8 veces de pie, (teatro lleno).
Disculpen, me deje llevar por la emoción de aquella noche, lo que pasa es que lo de RENE LAVAND es para el asombro.

----------


## zhoraida

Holas,
Bueno que tal sus conferencias?? la verdad es que de Rene Lavand aparte de sus magias lo que más se puede aprender de él es lo gran artista que es. Desde que sale al escenario no hay momento en que se abandone, sus frases y pausas están cuidadas al maximo lo mismo que un actor cuida su personaje hasta llegar a tomarle cariño. Solamente he estado en una conferencia suya pero pude comprobar que hay cosas que dice más importantes que la técnica.
un saludo

----------


## ignoto

Yo me compré hace unos meses "La Belleza del Asombro", de Réné Lavand.
Allí, él mismo cuenta su vida, su accidente y la historia de su magia.
Precioso.

----------


## magomoksha

La biografia de René Lavand dice que a los 9 años en Coronel Suarez, Prov. de Bs.As., donde él vivía, un auto lo piso y ahí perdió la mano.
Desde los 7 años que hacía cosas de magia y después a raíz de ese accidente tuvo que crear sus propias técnicas, ya que no había libros escritos para una sola mano.
Tengo en archivo de word la biografía de este excelente "ilusionista", como le gusta a él que lo llamen. Con mucho gusto al que lo desea se la puedo enviar por mail.
Saludos para todos

----------


## Gusruy

Este hombre es un genio irrepetible, no solo por su merito personal sino por la belleza que trasmite en sus composiciones como el las llama. Yo también me compré La Belleza del asombro y la verdad que me encantó. Disfrutas leyendolo, además los juegos que incluye son geniales. Las miguitas de pan, El gitano Antonio, etc... una maravilla.

Un saludo.
Gustavo.

----------


## miscoes

Muchos de nostros ni con 10 manos haríamos lo que él con 1.

Un genio.

----------


## gabi_ab

A mí me han dejado impresionado los videos/trailers que he visto de este genio de la magia. Sobretodo el juego "No se puede hacer más lento", que es la versión que más me ha asombrado (como dice él mismo) de las que he visto sobre "Agua y Aceite". Y también me encantan las presentaciones/charlas que hace en sus juegos.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> Este hombre es un genio irrepetible, no solo por su merito personal sino por la belleza que trasmite en sus composiciones como el las llama. Yo también me compré La Belleza del asombro y la verdad que me encantó. Disfrutas leyendolo, además los juegos que incluye son geniales. Las miguitas de pan, El gitano Antonio, etc... una maravilla.
> 
> Un saludo.
> Gustavo.


Vi una actuación suya en un video, en la que hacía el juego de la miguitas de  pan, con su poema final. Una Obra de Arte. Impresionante.

----------


## pierrenodoyuna

Sabeis si se venden o se pueden conseguir videos de actuaciones suyas. No los tipicos en los que se muestren sus tecnicas, sino simplemente lo que es un video con actuaciones o exhibiciones suyas.

En la epoca en que salia en television de vez en cuando, en el programa de Tamariz, grabe varias cosas suyas, pero no se que ****  he hecho con esos videos...

Y la verdad es que el tio y sus historias es algo especial...

Saludos y gracias por anticipado

----------


## Nacho77

Hola a todos...
Yo tengo entendido q Rene cuando era chico estaba jugando al carnabal,se callo y un auto le piso la mano.Eso es lo ke me dijeron.
Un saludo y espero q me corrijan si no es asi
un saludo y escribanme!
Nacho77

----------


## Raistlin

Yo lo mas Biografico que puedo sacar de rene lavand acerca de la perdida de su mano es lo que lei en "aventuras de 51 Magos y un fakir de Cuenca" os copio textualmente lo que pone sobre su accidente-.
René Lavand vino al mundo en Buenos Aires en 1928. A los siete años, un amigo de su padre le explicó un sencillo juego de cartas, que dodavía hoy muestra en sus actuaciones, con el que volvio locos a sus amigos durante los dos años siguientes. Entonces ocurrió el accidente automovilistico en el que Rene perdio su mano derecha, su mano habil. Asi que parece que fue un accidente de coche, 1 saludo.

----------


## Papo

Al ver hace poco aquí en Argentina en el ünico canal estatal la biografía de René, comentaban que el accidente fué de de coches pero una carreta ya que en esa época  a los siete de René no había en un pequeó pueblo de la provincia de Bs As (ahora una gran ciudad) muchos automóviles.
    Si fué jugando al carnaval, él se resvala, y la rueda del carro le pasa por arriba de la muñeca. 
    Si mal no recuerdo fue algo así

----------


## MisTiKo

-Alguien podría indicarme algún link de alguna web donde poder leer su biografía (no me refiero a libro de "La belleza del asombro" sino a algun dossier o algo por el estilo...) 

-Os estaría muy agradecido ya que me gustaría hacer una exposición sobre él y necesito la mayor información posible.Un saludo.

----------


## Iván Manso

www.renelavand.com

Aquí tienes su biografía, actuaciones,...

Es una página preciosa. Ábrela con los altavoces abiertos, la música y la estética de la página son extraordinarias.

un saludo

IvI

----------


## torrini

ivan eres un monstruo. Espero verte pronto por la sei. :shock:

----------


## Iván Manso

Allí me tienes todos los lunes. Sólo te pido que cuando vayas me digas quién eres para poder saludarte.

un saludo

IvI

----------


## torrini

> Allí me tienes todos los lunes. Sólo te pido que cuando vayas me digas quién eres para poder saludarte.
> 
> un saludo
> 
> IvI


Ahora llevo un tiempo sin poder ir, pero no lo dudes, en cuanto aparezca, te diré "algo".
Mientras tanto espero que tanto en este foro como en otros, podamos disfrutar un poco más de magia ( me sobran un poco los cotilleos...)
Ya se ha comentado en otros foros y como estoy de acuerdo que la gente lea, estudie y practique MAGIA.

----------


## magicpeke

Lo unico que se, es que a los 9 años perdio la mano pero años antes ya habia empezado a hacer magia, se que fue un accidente de transito, pero realmente no se bien con detalles.
Gracias a Dios tuve la oportunidad de estar con el en la Convencion Magica 2005 que fue realizada por el Bazar de Magia y fue algo increible, es algo que lo pienso o miro la foto que tengo con el y no me entra en la cabeza.

Saludos,

Magicamente...

MagicPeke :D

----------


## magomago

Magicpeke te comprendo ,el otro dia me hice una foto con el y pude verlo en directo y me hice caquita en los calzoncillos de la emocion,cada vez que decia algo ........ era magico.

----------


## si66

Yo tengo un amigo que lo cocnoce de cuando vivia en tandil, porque es de Tandil prov. de BS AS, el accidente fue a los 9 años pero no con u nauto, sino en el campo donde estaba, y fue enlazando creo, algo asi.

----------


## wallace

Una cosa que me paso ayer. Estaba viendo una de las actuaciones de Rene Lavand y llegaron mis padres de la calle. Normalmente siempre que ven alguna actuacion de magia, pues si ven algo pero enseguida se van. Y lo curioso es que ayer entraron, iban a hacer no se que historias, y el caso es que se sentaron y estuvieron casi una hora viendoles como hipnotizados. Además se les veía disfrutar, y eso que normalmente dicen que no les gusta mucho la magia. Es que este hombre es impresionante, es puro arte... bueno y yo que lo he visto una y mil veces y nunca me cansaré.

----------


## RNST

Yo hablé con él hace al menos media hora y... bueno, no se me ocurrió preguntarle.... pero viendo el interés que suscita, casi que me lo hubiera pensado 2 veces...  :Wink:  
Sal U2

----------

